# Anybody else addicted to the sims 3?



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I recently got it after buying the humble origin bundle (despite my despise for EA). Anyway it's one of those games you really don't want people to know you're addicted to but yet still are, yesterday I played it right after I got home from school straight to past midnight, it's also the reason I've been less post happy on SAS, it's so much fun to watch other people live lives you never will. I also usually choose traits related to me, so thus usually "computer whiz" and "loner".


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh, YES! But I'm not afraid to let people know I am. I have several friends who are addicted as well. I have all of the expansion and a few stuff packs, love it! I played it all last night too, it's just one of those games I can play forever and ever and never get bored of it. Plus I create really weird families so I don't get bored with it. Do you have any expansion or stuff packs? I think either Late Night or Island Paradise is my favorite. 

The Sims 4 is coming out next year. Not really excited about it because it doesn't look all that great imo.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been playing The Sims since it came out in '99/'00. The Sims 2 is my favorite though  I'm excited for the Sims 4 - the graphics looks simpler, but if that means it's easier on my computer then I'll take it.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Claudia87 said:


> I've been playing The Sims since it came out in '99/'00. The Sims 2 is my favorite though  I'm excited for the Sims 4 - the graphics looks simpler, but if that means it's easier on my computer then I'll take it.


The Sims 2 is my favorite as well. It took my a while to get used to Sims 3 honestly because I was super addicted to the Sims 2. I swear these games literally take over my life. I think I played a little bit of the first one, but I can't really remember since I was like 5 when it came out.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never played a Sims game. Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Claudia87 said:


> I've been playing The Sims since it came out in '99/'00. The Sims 2 is my favorite though  I'm excited for the Sims 4 - the graphics looks simpler, but if that means it's easier on my computer then I'll take it.


Same here, except I don't play anymore and I cant believe theyre making a 4th. Itll be the same as all the others but I guess people will still shell out money for all the repetitive expansions. Same could be said for a lot of other games now days. Lol. But yeah I could see why OP wouldn't want to openly admit playing the sims 3. Seems like their target audience is 13 year old girls. It can be extremely addicting though, so good luck with that. :b


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I was talking to someone the other day about The Sims, and how even on the game I give my Sims the "loner" trait so I don't have to deal with the tediousness of making friends :b Social anxiety, through and through


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a few but I always spent too much time customizing them and then getting bored when it came to the actual game. Still remember getting scared to death when the grim reaper came visiting in the first one. :b


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

haha yeah, i know what it's like. it always goes in periods for me, sometimes i feel like playing The Sims 3 like crazy, and sometimes not. it usually comes every four months, it's weird. the game is repetitive but somehow i feel like playing it again after a while after i've gotten tired of it.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Im sure i had an addiction to the xbox version as a kid when i was dying for a girlfriend. The trouble begins when your sims are better looked after than yourself.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've played it in the past, but was more interested in the building and furnishing my house then developing my sim.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

jon snow said:


> I've never played a Sims game. Is that a good or a bad thing?


Not a bad thing, not really a good thing either. Different strokes for different folks as I always say. Some people like it and some don't.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm obsessed with all the customization xD

Come game time I sometimes get bored unless intresting things happen. Like my sims teenagers decided to throw a wild house party while the parents were away.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Noll said:


> haha yeah, i know what it's like. it always goes in periods for me, sometimes i feel like playing The Sims 3 like crazy, and sometimes not. it usually comes every four months, it's weird. the game is repetitive but somehow i feel like playing it again after a while after i've gotten tired of it.


Yeah this happens for most games I buy, when I got bioshock infinite I played it nonstop for a week, and I missed an entire day of school to play it. Though I think I should be playing the other games I got with the bundle like dead space, I'd rather play the sims, I hate addiction.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to be pretty obsessed with the Sims. I've kind of worn myself out on it though. I tried playing the other day, but couldn't get into it.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I always thought it was hilarious in the original Sims when if you threw a really good party, Drew Carey would show up. Like, of all people. Drew Carey? So funny. The original Sims also had the best voices and Simlish "phrases". "Commun snana?" :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RUN, RUN BEFORE IT SUCKS YOU IN FOREVER. I was, now I go through phases were I play it tons and then stop for a while. Since Makin Magic came out for the sims 1, I've bought every PC expansion pack for the sims 2, sims 3 and a few stuff packs. It's such a cash sink, but it's one of those games...

I'm looking forward to the Sims 4 really, the emotions system seems interesting and the added customisation for sims.

I'm hoping it's not as buggy as the sims 3, so many bugs in The Sims 3 it's unreal. I must encounter one every couple of hours of playing, sometimes small, sometimes game breaking, sometimes amusing bugs like ones that end up allowing incest  yeah... The Sims. Oh and the story progression in the sims 3 is terrible so you basically _have _to download a mod to play that game well... The Sims studio needs a kick up the butt to be honest, but I still love the games.

I had this computer whiz workaholic sim back in the day, at one point he got the wish to blow something up, so I indulged him like the kind god I am and let him blow up his computer. It set fire to half the house.










Sadly I lost that Sim and neighbourhood in the great hard drive failure of 2012.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raynic781 said:


> The Sims 2 is my favorite as well. It took my a while to get used to Sims 3 honestly because I was super addicted to the Sims 2. I swear these games literally take over my life. I think I played a little bit of the first one, but I can't really remember since I was like 5 when it came out.


I didn't start playing the sims 3 till pretty late, just kept playing the sims 2. It did take some adjusting too, I liked the new trait system and slightly more complex relationship options (step parents, half siblings etc) but I waited for some of the expansions to come out first since the base game didn't keep me occupied for long enough at first.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> RUN, RUN BEFORE IT SUCKS YOU IN FOREVER. I was, now I go through phases were I play it tons and then stop for a while. Since Makin Magic came out for the sims 1, I've bought every PC expansion pack for the sims 2, sims 3 and a few stuff packs. It's such a cash sink, but it's one of those games...
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Sims 4 really, the emotions system seems interesting and the added customisation for sims.
> 
> ...












Oh and is there a way to get free sim coin things (pirate them maybe )? or is it as secure as bitcoin. There should also be a mod that let's me browse SAS


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> Oh and is there a way to get free sim coin things (pirate them maybe )? or is it as secure as bitcoin. There should also be a mod that let's me browse SAS


You mean for the sims store? Not that I know of. They used to give away 1000 or so with the base game (but I had the hard copy of that one, so not sure if it's true for digital copies) and then I think they gave away more with the ambitions expansion but can't remember.

That's one thing that sucks about the sims 3 there aren't as many custom clothing/hair etc mods or objects compared to the Sims 2 on some sites, because the sims store is so big now. At least all the gameplay hacks are free though 

These sites are good though for free mods/custom story progression mods etc:

http://www.modthesims.info/browse.php?f=38&page=1&showType=1&gs=2

http://nraas.wikispaces.com/

http://www.moreawesomethanyou.com/smf/index.php/topic,15185.0.html

http://www.aroundthesims3.com/

http://mysims3blog.blogspot.pt/

there's also this site, which I don't use because they charge for some content:

https://www.thesimsresource.com/

and I used to use this for the sims 2 but they do sims 3 stuff now too apparently:

http://www.parsimonious.org/sims3.html

/mod spam.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> RUN, RUN BEFORE IT SUCKS YOU IN FOREVER. I was, now I go through phases were I play it tons and then stop for a while. Since Makin Magic came out for the sims 1, I've bought every PC expansion pack for the sims 2, sims 3 and a few stuff packs. It's such a cash sink, but it's one of those games...
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Sims 4 really, the emotions system seems interesting and the added customisation for sims.
> 
> ...


I thought I was going to be the only one on here that bought all of the expansion packs! Some of them are the same as the ones from the Sims 2, but I think they're a bit more advanced in the Sims 3, that's why I buy them. I don't think I'm going to get the Into the Future or whatever it's called expansion though. It doesn't really interest me at the moment.

The only thing I'm really looking forward to on the Sims 4 is the new customization in CAS. I might just buy the game for that reason alone.

But believe it or not, I don't have that many bugs in my game, matter of fact I haven't encountered any at all lately. Did you happen to get the little bug/glitch where the game would freeze for a few seconds but everything in the background (like noise and trees) would keep going? That was the only one I really had and it sucked. Thankfully I fixed it with one of Nraas mods. Haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raynic781 said:


> I thought I was going to be the only one on here that bought all of the expansion packs! Some of them are the same as the ones from the Sims 2, but I think they're a bit more advanced in the Sims 3, that's why I buy them. I don't think I'm going to get the Into the Future or whatever it's called expansion though. It doesn't really interest me at the moment.
> 
> The only thing I'm really looking forward to on the Sims 4 is the new customization in CAS. I might just buy the game for that reason alone.
> 
> But believe it or not, I don't have that many bugs in my game, matter of fact I haven't encountered any at all lately. Did you happen to get the little bug/glitch where the game would freeze for a few seconds but everything in the background (like noise and trees) would keep going? That was the only one I really had and it sucked. Thankfully I fixed it with one of Nraas mods. Haven't had any problems since.


I get that with some neighborhoods I have a few of the nraas mods installed too. Usually though, if it's a big neighborhood with a lot of Sims I'll have another issue which I don't think is a bug so much as the game just can't handle it. The textures just take ages to load in. If I pause the game though and wait a while, and unpause it it will be fine though as it continues to load in the background.

Other than that though I've experienced loads of bugs, there was even this one I fixed myself because it was so basic and I don't know why it took the sims studio so long to fix it (still not sure they have fixed it actually.) The athletic skill basically would build up at I think half the rate it normally would at the gym, instead of twice as fast (with the pumped bonus moodlet)

Yeah I don't seem to have much luck on the bug side of things  still some are funny like this one time this sim just randomly walked off when heading home and wouldn't stop walking (about a foot in the air because they started in a building with a foundation) they walked through walls and everything. Some kind of routing bug I guess.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been a huge Sims fan ever since first installment.  so if anyone wants some highly intelectual chit-chat about it, here I am. XD

as for Sims 3, for now I only have 3 add-ons, want some more, but don't really like all of those I don't yet have. my current sims story is that I have created a Sim-girl and her lifetime wish is to get maximum visum (?? my game is in german) level in all three countries.

and just last week I realized that there are ladders and spiral staircases there. O_O SAVES SO MUCH SPACE.

I really really want to buy pets/supernatural add on soon.  oooh, would it be okay to post some of the pictures of my Sims that I've created? there are some I'm quite proud of ...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Miyu said:


> I really really want to buy pets/supernatural add on soon.  oooh, would it be okay to post some of the pictures of my Sims that I've created? there are some I'm quite proud of ...


Sure if you want to.

I'm starting to believe im in the minority of men who play this game, though I do play other more "violent" games too.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, love Sims 3. 

I'm not sure if I'm really liking the Sims 4 graphics. I feel as if they have gone backwards with it. Added to that the rumour that they may be taking out the CAST system, makes me think the next expansion pack for the Sims 3 might be my last Sims game I buy from the Franchise. Which sucks because I do love the series.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Miyu said:


> I've been a huge Sims fan ever since first installment.  so if anyone wants some highly intelectual chit-chat about it, here I am. XD
> 
> as for Sims 3, for now I only have 3 add-ons, want some more, but don't really like all of those I don't yet have. my current sims story is that I have created a Sim-girl and her lifetime wish is to get maximum visum (?? my game is in german) level in all three countries.
> 
> ...


Go for it 

And I highly recomend supernatural. The werewolves are great, the toddler ones are super cute howling at the moon xD best expansion I bought next to generations and seasons. I want pets but I dunno how my game will handel all the packs considering how much it adds. My PC is pretty decent but it doesn't like sims alot
Generations
Ambitions
Supernatural
Seasons


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Miyu said:


> I've been a huge Sims fan ever since first installment.  so if anyone wants some highly intelectual chit-chat about it, here I am. XD
> 
> as for Sims 3, for now I only have 3 add-ons, want some more, but don't really like all of those I don't yet have. my current sims story is that I have created a Sim-girl and her lifetime wish is to get maximum visum (?? my game is in german) level in all three countries.
> 
> ...


Supernatural and Pets are both fun (I unistalled both of them though because I noticed I wasn't really playing with either of them all that much). I kind of want to start playing them again. I had a vampire that I created with the Supernatural pack and he had the lifetime wish to "Turn the Town". He bit everyone, lol! He finally got married though, but I killed his wife in a house fire. Mean I know, so he and his little vampire baby moved to a different house and he eventually got married again. Dang I miss that family!

I'm currently playing with two different families now. One is with Agnes Crumplebottom, she just had a baby girl. And the other is with this family I started in Monte Vista (a town you get from the Sims store). I'm wanting to do the Legacy Challenge again. I did it once before and I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i used to play sims 3 before I stopped for a bit. there's a certain pull to the sims but the thing that is holding me back was all these addon packs that popped up. i like to have everything in a game and its hard to do that when expansion packs are $30 a pop. its really hard to get into the game again.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Not really, I usually stop playing when I re-realize I cant raze the neighborhood or cap people in the back of the head.

In my opinion The sims doesn't allow for enough anti-social behavior to be enjoyable.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

okay, here you go.  part I. it'll be a mix out of sims 2/3





































gosh, I miss creating Sims for hours so much.  I really should go back to it, it makes me happy.  so yep, here's part I of the pictures, mostly Sims 2 ... I feel like playing Sims 2 again. >.< sorry that I stretched the page a bit ;;

aaah, I really like those photos. :boogie


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes!! I love the Sims! I started out with the original, then Sims 2, and now Sims 3! I can't wait for "Into The Future", it's already pre-ordered!  

I'm going to wait until Sims 4 has a bunch of expansion packs out for it. Just as I did for Sims 3. It just seems like everything is missing when a new Sims game comes out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So I was playing the Sims 3 the other day, and noticed that with children Sims you could now click outside anywhere and select 'play in sand' (even when there appeared to be now sand near by, and when the ground was covered in snow ) Today I noticed this option was also available inside houses. Here's some video I recorded of that weirdness:

Strange Sims 3 video


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> So I was playing the Sims 3 the other day, and noticed that with children Sims you could now click outside anywhere and select 'play in sand' (even when there appeared to be now sand near by, and when the ground was covered in snow ) Today I noticed this option was also available inside houses. Here's some video I recorded of that weirdness:
> 
> Strange Sims 3 video


Didn't they fix that in the new update? I thought they did, I guess not!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raynic781 said:


> Didn't they fix that in the new update? I thought they did, I guess not!


They might have done, I'm not sure I've downloaded all the new updates. It was funny though lol.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

how do you like the first news about new neighbourhood? ) OfB is coming back!!!


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Miyu said:


> how do you like the first news about new neighbourhood? ) OfB is coming back!!!


You're talking about Midnight Hollow, right? I'm so excited Olive Specter is coming back! It looks creepy though...I love it!

I'm thinking about picking up the Movie Stuff pack as well though.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

Off and on. I mod the ever loving crap out of it too.. It takes up a good portion of my space mods + expansions + base game. I don't even have the 'stuff' packs.


----------



## Ellietot (Sep 1, 2013)

I just bought the university and seasons expansion pack to go with my ambitions and night life expansion i've had for a while. I'm on it everyday, i pretty much full on addicted, it's the only thing that keeps my mind off the anxiety. But i'm not loving the neighborhoods. Sunset valley is good, but the placement of the ambitions lots just makes me so angry, they look terrible and i cba to update them. Plus making bars and clubs just gets really boring after a while. I am loving the game atm, managed to update twinbrook with some bars and i'm loving that  so lame though, wish i knew people who played it so I could interact more. feel like such a loner on the game!


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope, I'm addicted to TS2.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not as into it as before. My obsession waned with time but I do have the University EP and 2 worlds (Palm Springs & Monte Vista). I do want Seasons and maybe Late Night. So if anyone has it, let me know if it's any good.

Luckily for me it does have replay value so I'm not worried about not getting the bang for your buck.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Auroras said:


> I'm not as into it as before. My obsession waned with time but I do have the University EP and 2 worlds (Palm Springs & Monte Vista). I do want Seasons and maybe Late Night. So if anyone has it, let me know if it's any good.
> 
> Luckily for me it does have replay value so I'm not worried about not getting the bang for your buck.


Late Night is actually one of my favorite expansion packs, Seasons is really fun as well. Late Night has the whole bar scene thing, with clubs and stuff. I enjoyed it, and it also adds apartments, penthouses too. And I love Seasons, because well, it adds Seasons. You get to do different activities in each season, and there's a festival you can go to during each season and do festival activities like visit the haunted house, carve pumpkins in the fall, etc,. You can also go trick-or-treating. I like little stuff like that. There are things to do in the other seasons as well, I just don't feel like listing them all, lol!


----------



## Vio (Sep 19, 2013)

I would say i'm an addict sometimes but over the recent years I would preoccupy my time with other things. Since I don't play as often I only have the base game and Late Night, but I would love to play generations, seasons, supernatural, and university since they seem like fun.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> Late Night is actually one of my favorite expansion packs, Seasons is really fun as well. Late Night has the whole bar scene thing, with clubs and stuff. I enjoyed it, and it also adds apartments, penthouses too. And I love Seasons, because well, it adds Seasons. You get to do different activities in each season, and there's a festival you can go to during each season and do festival activities like visit the haunted house, carve pumpkins in the fall, etc,. You can also go trick-or-treating. I like little stuff like that. There are things to do in the other seasons as well, I just don't feel like listing them all, lol!


lol. Ok I'll take your word for it, sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep yep I like the sims late night and the sims supernatural is pretty fun so far as well


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I hate EA with a passion, origin is not updating at all even though it says it's a "critical update". They really should fix that, and the fact that when I click on the UI item that says "restart to install update" it should do what it says, I could probably write a better UI action than EA. I love when I play steam games, valve actually writes working production code. The sims3 site says I have the late night expansion however origin has not downloaded it yet because it's stuck in a buggy state, I truly do despise EA.


----------

